# June 2019:  2 x Canadians kidnapped in Ghana



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2019)

I really hope I don't have to create a "Canadians kidnapped in Africa:  Merged Thread" here - this from the BBC ...


> Two Canadian women have been kidnapped in Ghana by unidentified gunmen in the country's second largest city, Kumasi.
> 
> The two students, aged 19 and 20, have been working as volunteers for a charity. They have not been named.
> 
> ...



More from _The Guardian_, CTV News, CBC.ca & Voice of America.

And this from Ghanaian media ...


> An Uber driver has been arrested in connection with the kidnapping of two Canadian women in Kumasi.
> 
> According to eyewitnesses, the pair (names withheld) were returning to their hostel at Ahodwo, a suburb of the Ashanti regional capital, Kumasi on Tuesday when they were pushed into a car by some unidentified men ...



Ghana Police news release attached (source).


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2019)

Let’s hope they will return safely and unharmed. I’ll reserve my comments regarding the kidnappers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2019)

And they've been rescued ...


> Two Canadian women have been rescued after they were kidnapped last week by gunmen in Ghana's second city, Kumasi, a government minister has said.
> 
> The two students, aged 19 and 20, were working as volunteers for a charity when they were seized.
> 
> ...


... with some rescue details coming from Ghanaian media:


> Eight suspects have been arrested by the security agencies for their alleged involvement in the kidnapping of the two Canadian women at Ahodwo in Kumasi last week.
> 
> The suspects include five Ghanaians and three Nigerians who were picked up at Kenyasi, a suburb of Kumasi, at dawn on Wednesday following security intelligence gathered.
> 
> ...


More @ links

Statement from NGO the women were working for also attached.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jun 2019)

Good job on the part of the local authorities on resolving this case.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Jun 2019)

From an article in yesterdays National Post's by Adam Burns:

" Oppong-Nkrumah [Ghana’s information minister] said a Canadian “team” had been in Ghana to offer help in the rescue, but it was not necessary because Ghanaian forces had the situation under control."

 Article Link


----------

